# another bipod thread...



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So after reading through all posts regarding bipods it is clear that it all depends on the type of shooting/hunting you do. So my question is this. What is everybody running (size mainly) for prone shooting targets long distance or even shorter distance for that matter. Having plenty of time to set up for your shot and likely taking several shots after that? Also does anyone prefer NOT to use a bipod, just shooting off a bag or whatever they have?

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shooting in the field? How tall is the grass / sage? Personally 90% of my shooting is off a rest at the "range", or steadystix when out actually hunting. I have a couple bipods... its been rare I've actually used one when hunting, but I did shoot an elk at 380 yards with my gun on a bipod.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I cant ever see me hunting with this rifle i am putting together. Just targets so range and also in the desert cuz that is more fun for me? I have never used a bipod and trying to decide if it is worth it for this project.

Cheddar


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bipods are nice for shooting at the range. I use a 6"-9" version for the rimfire matches I shoot, as do all the other competitors. Paired with a rear bag you are pretty much as solid as a bench.
I'm the old guy in the background.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Bipods are nice for shooting at the range. I use a 6"-9" version for the rimfire matches I shoot, as do all the other competitors. Paired with a rear bag you are pretty much as solid as a bench.
> I'm the old guy in the background.
> 
> View attachment 50898


WOW! Cooky, you ARE old! (young punk :mrgreen.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

For fun shooting, a Harris 6"-9" bipod. Be sure and get the S version, which swivels, and the spring action legs which shoot out for quick setting.
For hunting, I just use my pack.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

At the range, I'll use sand bags. If shooting longer distance outside a range, a 6-9" Harris bipod and rear bag is pretty solid. 

Actual hunting- I tend to use homemade shooting sticks to elevate myself over the sage.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

It seems that a most competition shooters use a bipod of sorts. It would make sense given that fact that they offer a better stability than a bag. I have the caldwell tac driver bag currently. Just cant decide if it would be worth $100 for a bipod.

Cheddar


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

As has been mentioned: 6-9" for bench or range shooting where an attached bipod is preferred....









When hunting I use a lighter weight stick that packs easily, deploys quietly and I can hand to a friend if he/she is taking a shot. I have these.
http://www.americanhunter.org/blogs/champion-target-folding-shooting-sticks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> When hunting I use a lighter weight stick that packs easily, deploys quietly and I can hand to a friend if he/she is taking a shot. I have these.
> http://www.americanhunter.org/blogs/champion-target-folding-shooting-sticks


Those look like first generation steady stix. I have both first gen and next gen versions and they are great. I split the top of a first gen one and had to epoxy the heck out of it but its held up since.

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> As has been mentioned: 6-9" for bench or range shooting where an attached bipod is preferred....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just plain sexy right there!

Cheddar


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I tried hunting with a bipod on the front of my rifle. Wasn't very helpful as I couldn't find very many flat spots. So, really it just added unnecessary weight to my gun.

I now use one of three shooting sticks, (bipod, tripod and monopod styles), depending on what and where I'm hunting.

We still use the attached bipods for targets. We have cheap Caldwell's, nice Harris and a set of Atlas. The Atlas are far nicer... But they aren't cheap.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I had a set of those lightweight shooting sticks I used when turkey hunting. Great little item.
They are lost in a pile of hunting gear at the moment.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Take a look at these quad sticks. I've never used some but I sure like the idea.
http://www.longrangehunting.com/for...t-distance-shooting-stciks-145485/index3.html


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Chris.. How far are you shooting with that?? It looks like it's setup to shoot 1000+ yard shots


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

So far, just over 900 yards has been the farthest target. (milk jugs and steel) it will get a better work out this coming year.


----------

